# Where's your favourite place to listen to your recordings?



## presto (Jun 17, 2011)

For many years, I was always limited to hearing my CD’s in the same place, the living room were my Hi-Fi set up lives.
But with the advent of the ipod and very good sounding portable docks I’m really enjoying music in many different places now.
My favourite is in my Summerhouse down the end of my garden (yard,) it’s a very secluded lightly wooded area and listening to small scale music down there is really a most enjoyable experience.
I feel closer to nature and away from all the distractions of modern life, all this seems to compliment the beautiful music I’m listening to.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Driving. Long trips are preferable.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

For me definitely at a live performance or at home on my stereo (surround sound). I have tinnitus in my ears, so I can't really listen to music in ear-buds or headphones, and even overly loud music in my car is problematic. I like to be in a more open space where the sound has room to grow and breathe as opposed to being blasted right into my ears which can cause problems for me.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Primarily driving. My car has a high-end sound system that is truly excellent and actually better sounding than what I have at home. Half of the time during my morning and afternoon commute (about 35' each way) I listen to news and politics radio, the other half to operatic music. During my frequent trips to a town that I have to visit frequently and is 3 hours 15 minutes away, I always listen to a full opera each way. 

At home I listen in my family room, often with headphones not to disturb my wife, or else, I listen to my iPod. Sometimes I equip the iPod with waterproof earbuds and plastic pocket, and listen in my hot tub, except during the summer of course (the hot tub is too hot for summer).


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I have a home office with my stereo, and that's where I do my best listening. I have scores nearby and an Internet connection if I need to look up something. And my window looks out onto a park-like setting, which is very peaceful.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

I listen to music mostly while I drive but lately find myself listening a lot while on here


----------



## SonjiaWeber (Aug 7, 2011)

I listen to music mostly in bed, lying down staring at the ceiling fans, that way I can anaylize my favorite composer's


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

My serious listening is done right here at the computer with headphones. I usually have annotations up on the screen for unfamiliar works. Sometimes in the living room I listen without headphones, though I am not overly happy with my current sound system. Decent affordable stereos like the kind every bachelor pad had back in the 70's seem to be a thing of the past, and hard to find these days. At least in the living room I can pace back and forth and for some reason this enhances my focus on the music. 

I also listen at work in headphones to drown out my noisy neighbors and in the the art studio with an iPod dock. I confess I'm oblivious to the music when I'm painting though.


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

My preferred place to listen is on a high alpine road with grand vistas or any other awe-inspiring (or simply charming and beautiful) natural places. For the right music, driving through the city can be magnificent too though. 

The only problem occurs when I listen with another party in the car. Then I can't blast my music at full volume and am forced to turn it down to where I can barely hear it. So I don't really get a lot of great listening in the car when it comes down to it.

My next favorite place to listen would probably be while walking down the street (or hiking), listening to my iPod. I am energized and the music is fresh. The music becomes relevant and part of the world.

Listening through the computer and through my iPod while lying down on the bed are still probably the most common places I listen to music at. However, the computer is infinitely distracting and the bed simply makes me tired - I'm prone to fall asleep. So I try to avoid these at all costs. 

At home (and also at work if possible), a good solution is the radio. Radio is awesome. A CD player is even more awesome. I will never tire of giving one of my favorite CDs a good spin.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

My favorite place is at home ... and in a darkened room so I can take in all the nuances of the music being played without any visual distractions. 

My 2nd favorite place is in the car ... with an amplified (240w) Monsoon 8 speaker system setup it easily drowns out any road noise.
3rd fav spot is at my PC with upgraded desktop speakers and a sub-woofer on the floor.


----------



## beethovenian (May 2, 2011)

Midnight, dark and silent, on bed with an Sony IEM and warm blanket over me.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Living room. I listen to rock in the car.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm another living room guy. Background noise drives me nuts. If I never go out on my porch to yell at kids playing noisily, I will probably not have lived much longer.

But that's the quietest place there is. The background noise of a coffee shop or traffic or whatever is just too much. Especially on those recordings that have a huge difference between the piano and the forte passages. Those recordings drive me nuts anyway, but they're impossible in anything but a perfectly quiet environment.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

beethovenian said:


> Midnight, dark and silent, on bed with an Sony IEM and warm blanket over me.


This, definitely. Great way to end a day.


----------



## beethovenian (May 2, 2011)

Agreed. When I am aurally focused on a orchestral piece(especially Mahler!!), those background noise are a pain. I happen to live in an apartment building and the kid living upstairs just cannot stop playing with noisy marbles:scold:; I have since given up hope trying to listen to anything in the living room hi-fi.

Orchestral music aside, i do not find myself affected much by noise when i listen to chamber and solo instrument pieces.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Out walking through the fields near my house.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

When I am listening to avant-garde music, my favourite place to do so is here:-


----------



## dafnis (Jan 18, 2010)

I usually do in two places:
- Car while commuting.
- Late at night in bed with my ipod, just before fallen asleep.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> When I am listening to avant-garde music, my favourite place to do so is here:-


Where are the speakers hidden?


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

TxllxT said:


> Where are the speakers hidden?


Butt-cheek implants to take advantage of the bog-bowl acoustics.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

I love listening to opera on a train. I read the libretto & it stops other people from trying to make conversation. Not that I'm a misanthrope ..


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

sospiro said:


> I love listening to opera on a train. I read the libretto & it stops other people from trying to make conversation. Not that I'm a misanthrope ..


Don't be too sure! I was on a train in the middle of the day just last week, reading a funny book (_The Gun Seller_) by Hugh Laurie. I was quite obviously engrossed in it, but that didn't stop some large, obviously drunk chap sitting opposite me and involving me at every opportunity in his phone conversation before showing me some "hilarious" TV adverts on his iPhone! I forced myself to make some fake laughs just because I'm too polite and timid for my own good. 

Thankfully, moments later the ticket-lady-woman-person came round, and he promptly shot up and went to hide in the toilet because he hadn't paid. This gave me a perfect opportunity to grab all my stuff and head to a different carriage. To my delight, he must have still been hiding in the toilet when we stopped in the station he wanted (it was just a minute later), as I didn't see him get off onto the platform, so the drunken mess missed his stop!


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Drunk chaps in trains can be much more entertaining than reading. You ride with one in total silence, he gazes through the window at rural landscapes and suddenly says: YES... THIS IS IT... 

And later he tells you that he met huge beaver once in his life and that this beaver swallowed his hand up to the elbow.


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

I have about 2 hours of commuting time each day, and I use it to reduce my stack of "unlistened to" CDs little by little, mostly symphonic and piano music. On weekends there's usually a nice opera broadcast on my local classical radio station I'll listen to.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

In my victims' skin.


----------

